# lemon = (slang) σαπάκι



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Σε άρθρο που διάβασα μετά από επισήμανση του sarant βρήκα αυτή την ωραία αντιστοιχία, με μια λέξη τόσο διαδεδομένη (κάπου 30-40 χρόνια την ξέρω), που όμως ακόμα δεν βρήκε τη θέση της στα λεξικά.

Πρέπει να πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε για το σαπιοκάραβο, τον σκυλοπνίχτη, αλλά στη συνέχεια έφτασε να περιγράφει διάφορους σάπιους και διάφορα σάπια. Στο slang.gr λέτε ότι «αναφέρεται σε αθλητή (συχνά ποδοσφαιριστή) μεγάλης ηλικίας, ξοφλημένο, με κακή φυσική κατάσταση — ή σε παντελώς άγνωστο».

Από την άλλη, στα αγγλικά, lemon = defective product: something that is defective or disappointing, especially a car that does not run properly [Encarta].

Στο άρθρο του Στίγκλιτς που δημοσιεύτηκε μεταφρασμένο στην κυριακάτικη Αυγή (υπάρχει εδώ) διάβασα: «Αποφεύγει το μάταιο εγχείρημα να εκτιμά κανείς εκατομμύρια σύνθετες υποθήκες και τα ακόμα πιο σύνθετα χρηματοπιστωτικά προϊόντα στα οποία εντάσσονται, και λαμβάνει υπόψη της το πρόβλημα με τα "σαπάκια"...», με επεξήγηση: «"lemons" στο πρωτότυπο: Λόγω αδιαφάνειας και έλλειψης πληροφοριών για την ποιότητα του προϊόντος που πωλείται, οι αγοραστές τείνουν να αγοράζουν τα προϊόντα στη χαμηλότερη τιμή και οι πωλητές προϊόντων καλής ποιότητας αποσύρονται από την αγορά, με αποτέλεσμα τελικά να πωλούνται μόνο προϊόντα κάκιστης ποιότητας — με άλλα λόγια, μια αποτυχία στη λειτουργία του αγοραίου υποδείγματος».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διαφωνώ ότι η απόδοση του lemon με τη λέξη σαπάκι είναι ωραία αντιστοιχία. 

Το lemon, όπως λέει και ο ορισμός που παρέθεσες είναι ελαττωματικό προϊόν, χαμηλής ποιότητας δηλαδή ουδέποτε υπήρξε σωστό και αποτελεσματικό. Το "σαπάκι" από την άλλη πλευρά, όλα τα χρόνια της ζωής μου που ξέρω τη λέξη και την άκουγα πολύ συχνά για τα σαπιοκάραβα, σημαίνει ότι είναι _τώρα_ σάπιο και ξοφλημένο, αλλά κάποτε προφανώς ήταν καινούριο και καλής ποιότητας -- χάλασε λόγω ηλικίας και κακής συντήρησης.

Sorry, αλλά η μετάφραση της Αυγής δεν με καλύπτει. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν άλλες ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις/λέξεις για τα εκ γενετής ελαττωματικά προϊόντα. Π.χ. Β' διαλογής ή σκέτο διαλογής. Μόλις θυμηθώ και άλλες, θα τις παραθέσω.


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2008)

Πάντως, σήμερα, σαπάκι δεν είναι το σαπιοκάραβο. Είναι ο κατιμάς. Έχει βέβαια μια έννοια πολυκαιρισμού, αλλά όχι πάντοτε και όχι δεκαετιών παρά ωρών. Αυτά που ξεμένουν στη λαϊκή έστω. Οπότε ταιριάζει και για το lemon, που ίσως έχει και την ίδια αρχή: τα ελαφρώς ζουληγμένα, στραπατσαρισμένα φρούτα στον πάγκο, που ο μανάβης τα δίνει φτηνότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

Καλημέρα,
Μα η αγγλική σημασία από την Encarta δεν λέει αυτό:
lemon = defective product: something that is defective or disappointing, especially a car that does not run properly.

Μιλάει για κάτι ελαττωματικό από τη μάνα του. Που άλλα περίμενες όταν το αγόρασες και άλλα σού έβγαλε, γι' αυτό είναι απογοητευτικό. Δεν είναι το ζουληγμένο φρούτο που ο μανάβης το δίνει μισοτιμής. Αντίθετα, είναι το πολυδιαφημισμένο προϊόν που το αγόρασες με άλλες προσδοκίες. Αυτό ξέρω ότι είναι το "lemon" και γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι δεν είναι το σαπάκι, έστω και με την καινούρια έννοια που του έχει προστεθεί.


----------



## danae (Oct 21, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι πρώτη φορά ακούω το "σαπάκι". Μόνο το "σαπακιάζω" έχω ακούσει, χωρίς να ξέρω τι σημαίνει...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2008)

Σαπακιάζω και σοπακιάζω από το τουρκικό sopak = ξύλο, σημαίνει ξυλοφορτώνω και ειδικότερα για τους πολύ μπρουτάλ, χτυπώ με ξύλο τον άλλο στα νεφρά δημιουργώντας του δια βίου πρόβλημα.

Ομολογώ πως κι εγώ το σαπάκι δεν το ήξερα με αυτήν την έννοια. Ξέρω μόνο σαπάκι και σοπάκι = μικρό ξύλο που χρησιμοποιείται για σαπάκιασμα (βλ. παραπάνω:)).


----------



## YiannisMark (Oct 21, 2008)

Και τα δικά μου ακούσματα περί «σαπακίου» έχουν να κάνουν με παλιά και παραμελημένα αυτοκίνητα ή πλεούμενα, αμφότερα σάπια.
Στας Η.Π.Α. υπάρχει ο λεγόμενος Lemon Law, που αφορά την προστασία των αγοραστών σε περίπτωση προϊόντων που αποδεικνύονται ελαττωματικά.
Διάσημη έχει μείνει και μία σχετική διαφήμιση της DDB για τον παλιό σκαραβαίο της VW, τολμηρή (όχι σέξυ) επειδή τον χαρακτήριζε... lemon!
Τέλος, την ερμηνεία περί αθλητή μεγάλης ηλικίας, δεν έχει τύχει να την ξανακούσω...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Καλήμερα. Γκούγκλαρα τις _μετοχές σαπάκια_ για να δείξω σε τι αναφέρομαι και είδα ότι μετέφερα πλημμελώς τα ευρήματα στο slang.gr, όπου υπάρχει και λήμμα στον πληθυντικό:
*τα σαπάκια*: Πρόκειται για ποδοσφαιρικό όρο ο οποίος μετακύλησε και στην χρηματιστηριακή ορολογία και υποδηλώνει μετοχές ιδιαίτερα άθλιων εταιρειών..., τα οποία με τη χειραγώγηση των λεγόμενων «λόμπι» έφεραν τρελά αλλά πρόσκαιρα κέρδη στους αλογομούρηδες το 1999. Στη τελευταία ανάλυση, η απονενοημένη επιλογή τους οδήγησε στη μεγαλύτερη ανακατανομή πλούτου (προς το χειρότερο) στην ιστορία της νεότερης Ελλάδας. Ανεμομαζώματα, δηλαδή, διαβολοσκορπίσματα.

Δεν προτείνω να λέμε κάθε lemon σαπάκι, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι έτσι το σαπάκι. Αλλά για τις μετοχές είναι καθιερωμένο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 21, 2008)

Ούτε εγώ ήξερα τη λέξη. Κατά τ' άλλα, μπακατέλα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 21, 2008)

Α, για το αγγλικό, καταλαβαίνω "μάπα", "σκάρτο".


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Α, για το αγγλικό, καταλαβαίνω "μάπα"...


Μάπα το καρπούζι, όχι το λεμόνι! 

Κανένας δεν φαίνεται να εκτίμησε δεόντως την προσπάθειά μου να διευρύνουμε το λεξιλόγιό μας και να μιλάμε κι εμείς σαν χρηματιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ούτε εγώ ήξερα τη λέξη. Κατά τ' άλλα, μπακατέλα.


Πες το, βρε παιδί μου! Αυτή τη λέξη έψαχνα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> και να μιλάμε κι εμείς σαν χρηματιστές.



σαν στυμμένες λεμονόκουπες πια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2011)

Αναβίωση νήματος, για να ρωτήσω μήπως έτυχε κάποιος να δει στον κινηματογράφο το Cars 2, όπου πολλά "lemons" χρησιμοποιούνται ως οι κακοί της ταινίας.
Meanwhile, a group of "lemon" cars led by Professor Zündapp and an unknown mastermind own the largest untapped oil reserves in the world.​Υπάρχει πάντως περίπτωση να μην αναφέρεται καθόλου ο όρος lemons μέσα στην ταινία, και να αναγνωρίζονται ως lemons μόνο οπτικά. Αναφέρεται στους τίτλους των chapters του DVD, τους οποίους προσπαθώ να μεταφράσω. Τι λέτε επ' αυτού;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2011)

...
Σακαράκες, σαράβαλα, καρούλια (θεσσαλιστί: τσικρίκια, ματρακάδες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω και ότι το σκακιστικό lemon (η πολύ κακή κίνηση, η χοντροκομμένη αβλεψία) αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά ως «πατάτα».

Και αν δεν με πιστεύετε, πατήστε εδώ να δείτε γκουγκλιές: lemon (chess) :devil:


----------



## pontios (Jul 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μάπα το καρπούζι, όχι το λεμόνι!
> 
> Κανένας δεν φαίνεται να εκτίμησε δεόντως την προσπάθειά μου να διευρύνουμε το λεξιλόγιό μας και να μιλάμε κι εμείς σαν χρηματιστές.



Here's my take on it..
A "lemon" can loosely apply to anything that hasn't met a buyer's expectations .. but it's more usually reserved for cars, some make/model let's say that's notorious for "breaking down" mechanically.

For shares ..
There's also the term "Penny Dreadful Shares/Stocks", which may apply to small, volatile trading stocks whose very low market capitalisation (of say only a few million dollars) can be exploited and manipulated (by unscrupulous traders) for fast speculative gains .. e.g. by "ramping"(talking up or exaggerating their prospects) in forums, newsletters etc.. thus creating a buying frenzy, in order to drive up their price.

If you bought a penny dreadful stock when the price was high and suffered a substantial loss ..you'd consider this a "lemon".


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2011)

Update: Στην ταινία που παίζεται στους κινηματογράφους, το lemons έχει αποδοθεί σαράβαλα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

Πάντως, οπτικά και ηχητικά θα μου άρεσε η αντιδιαστολή καρς-καρούλια. :-\


----------



## pontios (Jul 13, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διαφωνώ ότι η απόδοση του lemon με τη λέξη σαπάκι είναι ωραία αντιστοιχία.
> 
> Το lemon, όπως λέει και ο ορισμός που παρέθεσες είναι ελαττωματικό προϊόν, χαμηλής ποιότητας δηλαδή ουδέποτε υπήρξε σωστό και αποτελεσματικό. Το "σαπάκι" από την άλλη πλευρά, όλα τα χρόνια της ζωής μου που ξέρω τη λέξη και την άκουγα πολύ συχνά για τα σαπιοκάραβα, σημαίνει ότι είναι _τώρα_ σάπιο και ξοφλημένο, αλλά κάποτε προφανώς ήταν καινούριο και καλής ποιότητας -- χάλασε λόγω ηλικίας και κακής συντήρησης.
> 
> Sorry, αλλά η μετάφραση της Αυγής δεν με καλύπτει. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν άλλες ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις/λέξεις για τα εκ γενετής ελαττωματικά προϊόντα. Π.χ. Β' διαλογής ή σκέτο διαλογής. Μόλις θυμηθώ και άλλες, θα τις παραθέσω.


 
Πάντως συμφωνώ με την Alexandra !
A distinction needs to be made here -a "lemon" is a product that will bring us grief, problems and disappointment - when we expected so much more from it.
A "lemon" could very well be a brand new product.
The opposite of a "lemon" is a product that's reliable, a product that lives up to our expectations, it's not (necessarily) a new product - ενώ (έχω την εντύπωση ότι) το αντίθετο του "σαπάκι" ίσως φέρνει στον νου κάτι το καινούργιο και άφθαρτο.

Άμα είναι όντως έτσι, και το αφήσουμε απαρατήρητο - το "σαπάκι" ως απόδοση μπορεί να γίνει ένα καλό παράδειγμα του "lemon" (i.e. unreliable and disappointing). Sorry :inno:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 13, 2011)

Στους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους, το σαπάκι είναι κάτι πολύ διαδεδομένο και είναι ακριβώς το lemon. Ξεκίνησε φυσικά να υπονοεί τον σάπιο, ξεπεσμένο, τελειωμένο ποδοσφαιριστή, αλλά τώρα πια λέγεται για κάθε πρωτόβγαλτο που δεν έχει ικανότητες. "Τι είναι αυτό το σαπάκι που πήγες και μου αγόρασες;" είπε ο προπονητής στον πρόεδρο και άλλα τέτοια. 

Σαπακκκιάζω (με τρία κ για να προφέρεται βαριά) είναι στην Κύπρο το βαράω, χτυπάω δυνατά. Δεν ήξερα ότι ΚΑΙ αυτό είναι τούρκικο. Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα. Μήπως και το φακκώ που επίσης σημαίνει χτυπάω είναι τούρκικο;


----------



## pontios (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting - whereas "lemon" only refers to inanimate objects.
You wouldn't refer to an inept player(writer or actor etc..) as a "lemon" (it would be nonsensical) .. you'd call him/her a failure,a hack or a dud etc.. instead.

A "lemon" is almost exclusively a manufactured or constructed product (or component) that is notorious for failing and being unreliable - ένα αναξιόπιστο προϊόν που μας απογοητεύει !


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Σαπακκκιάζω (με τρία κ για να προφέρεται βαριά) είναι στην Κύπρο το βαράω, χτυπάω δυνατά. Δεν ήξερα ότι ΚΑΙ αυτό είναι τούρκικο. Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα. Μήπως και το φακκώ που επίσης σημαίνει χτυπάω είναι τούρκικο;


Το _σαπακιάζω_ (με ένα κάππα ) το ξέρω με την έννοια _σπάω στο ξύλο_. Το _φακκώ_ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τούρκικο, στα τουρκικά το ρήμα χτυπάω είναι vurmak (βουρμάκ), και το δέρνω είναι dövmek (ντοβμέκ). Να ρωτήσουμε και το Μαρίνο :) 

Τους άχρηστους ποδοσφαιριστές δεν τους λένε και παλτά;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τους άχρηστους ποδοσφαιριστές δεν τους λένε και παλτά;


Νομίζω τους άχρηστους ποδοσφαιριστές _που αποκτήθηκαν ακριβά_ (δηλ. με ψηλό τίμημα) κυρίως τους λένε «παλτά». Αλλά πάντως για το βιβλίο που μας μένει απούλητο στην αποθήκη (δηλ. που δεν πάει καθόλου καλά από πωλήσεις) λέμε ότι «μας έμεινε παλτό».


----------

